# Inexpensive Do-It-Yourself Honey Extractor



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a nice design. You may also want to try something like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obo8QV7brE0


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

:scratch:


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> :scratch:


I guess an American made 2 frame extractor for 100-150 is too much to ask, so we gotta build our own inventions.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Believe me, if I could make one that cheap for you guys, they would be in production. Thats why they are all made overseas for nickels on the dollar.
None the less, its cool to see what people come up with! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

cool...


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Cool is one thing!!!
Dangerous is the other sill game some people play with there inventions.
I grew up with little or no money & had to invent & engineer a good many " home patents " over the years & saftey is always 1st item to deal with inventing anything.
Centrifugal force can easily hurt someone.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxant,
What most forget is we are dealing with a food product. Really don't want to buy my honey produced out of a trashcan.:doh:


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The Honey Householder said:


> Maxant,
> What most forget is we are dealing with a food product. Really don't want to buy my honey produced out of a trashcan.:doh:


I was trying to tip toe around that one. :shhhh:


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine.

Oh, it's a food grade barrel from Nestle Chocolate !

Pictures Removed -to large



PCM


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I think its a great idea to use a 55 gallon Food Grade Barrel...Good job PaloAltoMark! Why all the trash talk??? :s
If i didnt have a Kelleys Extractor i would build one for the fun of it but i would build it alittle different, but at the end of the day as long as it works thats all that matters!! ....

*Awesome Job PCM*!!!....Thats a nice homemade extractor, one of the best ones i seen so far! Dont mind me asking but how much would an homemade extractor like that cost to make yourself approx???


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

honeybeekeeper said:


> I think its a great idea to use a 55 gallon Food Grade Barrel...Good job PaloAltoMark! Why all the trash talk??? :s
> If i didnt have a Kelleys Extractor i would build one for the fun of it but i would build it alittle different, but at the end of the day as long as it works thats all that matters!! ....
> 
> *Awesome Job PCM*!!!....Thats a nice homemade extractor, one of the best ones i seen so far! Dont mind me asking but how much would an homemade extractor like that cost to make yourself approx???


Why all the trash talk, no pun intended! :applause:
Sorry couldnt help myself.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

is the welding or soldering on that wire mesh lead free just curious


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

> is the welding or soldering on that wire mesh lead free just curious


Any labor is free when you do it yourself!!


Maxant you feel guilty or something??......lol


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Guilty? Nah!
Its great to see people inventions!


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

slickbrightspear said:


> is the welding or soldering on that wire mesh lead free just curious


I've been wondering that too. Sure you can use a food safe barrel, but what about all that other stuff?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The Honey Householder said:


> What most forget is we are dealing with a food product. Really don't want to buy my honey produced out of a trashcan.


Trash can is not the problem if it is food grade. I'd be more concerned with metal parts that look to me like they are galvanized on PCM's. I sure hope it gets coated with Camcoat.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

So ture that is Barry!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with you there barry! There is a right way and a wrong way and at the end of the day there is always room to improve!


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Barry ;
If I may:

The woven wire is galvanized, all other metal is aluminum .

The entire basket was painted with fiberglass epoxy resin.

No honey is stored in/near the basket, there is a space underneath for 7 gal. of honey.
True, in the extraction rotation I know a certain amount of honey hits the wire,
the rest I would say gos thru the wire opening.

As far as galvanized metal and honey, at a auction I saw a OLD extractor, the entire thing other than the wooden crank handle was galvanized.

Thanks for the board.

PCM


----------

